# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  Эмулятор денди

## Naran

BattleToads или боевые лягушки, вот это игрушка. Ностальгия)

----------


## DriftLK

Танки, Контра, Тини Тун, Черный Плащ, Черепашки Ниндзя, Чип и Дейл, Алладин - ваще есть что вспомнить и понастольгировать )))

----------


## CallU2

Терминатор 2, Контра, Battletoads and Double Dragon

----------


## FokusRA

Battletoads and Double Dragon - The Ultimate Team - вот это сила!))

----------


## VSLoorD

Jungle Book
Captain America and the Avengers
Aladdin
Galaxian

Одни из лучших воспоминаний детства)

----------


## FokusRA

Я понимаю что здесь обсуждают эмулятор Денди, но я нарыл и SEGA эмулятор, вот где настоящая ностальгия и угар!)

----------


## VSLoorD

> Я понимаю что здесь обсуждают эмулятор Денди, но я нарыл и SEGA эмулятор, вот где настоящая ностальгия и угар!)


Как я тебя понимаю! Сам пол года в детстве копил на Сегу!) Mortal Kombat наше все!

----------


## DriftLK

> Как я тебя понимаю! Сам пол года в детстве копил на Сегу!) Mortal Kombat наше все!


Не знаю, мне на Сеге нравилось в Дюну играть, моя первая стратегия!)

----------


## DriftLK

> Как я тебя понимаю! Сам пол года в детстве копил на Сегу!) Mortal Kombat наше все!


Не знаю, мне на Сеге нравилось в Дюну играть, моя первая стратегия!)

----------


## FokusRA

Road Rash 3 !!! Вот во что надо играть на SEGA!!)))

----------


## DriftLK

> Road Rash 3 !!! Вот во что надо играть на SEGA!!)))


Зачетная игрушка, даже видео глянул на ютубчике, такие пикели, а в то время казалось что такая крутая графика и звуки!)

----------


## DriftLK

> Road Rash 3 !!! Вот во что надо играть на SEGA!!)))


Зачетная игрушка, даже видео глянул на ютубчике, такие пикели, а в то время казалось что такая крутая графика и звуки!)

----------


## CallU2

> Зачетная игрушка, даже видео глянул на ютубчике, такие пикели, а в то время казалось что такая крутая графика и звуки!)


MK3 Ultimate Это лучшее что можно найти на SEGA!)

----------


## CallU2

> Зачетная игрушка, даже видео глянул на ютубчике, такие пикели, а в то время казалось что такая крутая графика и звуки!)


MK3 Ultimate Это лучшее что можно найти на SEGA!)

----------


## Jeremi94

а как же Crash?

----------


## Mindoul

Сейчас вполне можно и в режиме онлайн играть, вспомнить молодость. :)

----------

